# Please help me decide-Specialized Roubaix SL vs. SL2 vs Pro



## bradleyt (Nov 24, 2009)

I am trying to decide which bike to buy. All bikes are new. The contenders are: 
1. 2008 Roubaix SL - full Dura Ace with Roval 322x wheels
2. 2010 Roubaix Pro - (built per factory specs) SRAM Red and Force components with Roval Fusee SL wheels
3. Custom build - 2009 Roubaix SL2 module. I can spec all components and wheels. This will be the most expensive option assuming I use a comparably priced wheelset to options 1 or 2, but is only a consideration as I can buy the module at a good price. 

Again, options 1 and 2 will cost me approximately the same price. I figure option 3 will cost approximately $1000 more than the other options. I don't know if there is a significant difference between the '08 SL frame and the 2010 Pro frame. I realize the '08 frame is a higher modulus carbon, but don't know if other improvements/changes to the frame make the 2010 Pro frame a better option. 

I have been trying to get as much info as I can to make an informed decision. I sure would appreciate any input you may have.....maybe then I can get a good night's sleep again! Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sit-n-spin (Jan 20, 2005)

I was faced with the same question a few months ago. I was trying to decide between an 09 S Works and a Pro. I have a friend with an 08 sworks. The 08 is the second generation frame where the 09 and up is the third gen. The difference is the oversized head tube, BB, down tube and chain stays. The 09 is a much stiffer and better riding bike then the 08. You can rule out the 08 as the 09 and up is a much better bike.The 09 Pro smokes the 08 S Works. I was looking at framesets not complete bikes as I was using Campy 11 and can build the bike the way I wanted it. Ruling out the 08, your question is the S Works Vs the Pro. The frames are identical except for the level of carbon. The S Works uses 10r and the Pro uses 9r. The S Works is slightly lighter and stiffer and costs a $1000 more. I dont race and couldn't justify the extra cost and went with the Pro. Your average rider won't be able to tell the difference between the two. I couldn't be happier with the bike.


----------



## bradleyt (Nov 24, 2009)

That input is very helpful. I was not really sure about the '08 SL and you have just confirmed my reservations with it. I am just a recreational rider, not racer, and so I realize that I probably won't be able to distinguish the ride difference between the Pro and SL2. The 2010 Pro with SRAM components (factory built) seems to be priced better than what it will cost me to build on a '09 SL2 frame with comparable components. I know I'll need to change the stem, handlebars, and possibly the saddle on the 2010 Pro, so I'd definitely consider custom building but I think it will end up costing significantly more with decent wheels. From what I've read, it seems the Fusee SL wheels on the Pro are a good wheelset, and a comparable wheelset on a custom build may cost $1000+. If you have any suggestions for wheels/components to allow a custom build at a reasonable cost, I'd appreciate your input. Also, if you know where I can purchase an '09 Pro frameset, that would also be a possibility. Please email me if you want to keep anything private.


----------



## Camp Connell Steve (Aug 23, 2009)

I had the same question you did, so I test rode the 2009 Pro and the 2010 SL2 S-Works Roubaixs at my LBS to find out the answer. I too am a recreational rider, not a racer. You mention "...and so I realize that I probably won't be able to distinguish the ride difference between the Pro and SL2." I think you might be surprised. I found the SL2 to be stiff and harsh, while the Pro rode like butter. I have seen this same conclusion written by others too, and my LBS dealer confirmed this impression. If one is actually racing, the SL2 may be the way to go. But for me, regardless of cost, I would ride the Pro, even if I were a professional training for a race.


----------



## bradleyt (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, I appreciate that feedback. I was really leaning toward the Pro so that's the way to go. Now, the question is whether to buy a 2010 frameset (my LBS said there are no '09 Pro framesets or compete bikes left in a 52cm, only the SL2 module) and build or buy the complete bike and change out for wider handlebars, stem and possibly saddle. I am happy with the SRAM components on the complete bike, so it just boils down to price. Any experience with building and expense vs. buying a factory build would be helpful.
Thanks again for reading.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bradleyt said:


> OK, I appreciate that feedback. I was really leaning toward the Pro so that's the way to go. Now, the question is whether to buy a 2010 frameset (my LBS said there are no '09 Pro framesets or compete bikes left in a 52cm, only the SL2 module) and build or buy the complete bike and change out for wider handlebars, stem and possibly saddle. I am happy with the SRAM components on the complete bike, so it just boils down to price. *Any experience with building and expense vs. buying a factory build would be helpful.*
> Thanks again for reading.


Unless you've got spare parts lying around, in the vast majority of cases it's cheaper to buy a complete bike. The only other instance I can think of to go that route is simply because you'd want a specific build. 

BTW, if you're open to Shimano's Ultegra group, the '10 Roubaix Expert is the same frameset as the Pro, for $1,100 less (MSRP).


----------



## ggusta (Dec 31, 2004)

bradleyt said:


> That input is very helpful. I was not really sure about the '08 SL and you have just confirmed my reservations with it. I am just a recreational rider, not racer, and so I realize that I probably won't be able to distinguish the ride difference between the Pro and SL2. The 2010 Pro with SRAM components (factory built) seems to be priced better than what it will cost me to build on a '09 SL2 frame with comparable components. I know I'll need to change the stem, handlebars, and possibly the saddle on the 2010 Pro, so I'd definitely consider custom building but I think it will end up costing significantly more with decent wheels. From what I've read, it seems the Fusee SL wheels on the Pro are a good wheelset, and a comparable wheelset on a custom build may cost $1000+. If you have any suggestions for wheels/components to allow a custom build at a reasonable cost, I'd appreciate your input. Also, if you know where I can purchase an '09 Pro frameset, that would also be a possibility. Please email me if you want to keep anything private.


This is sort of off topic.

My thoughts on wheels are just to ride the ones that come with the bike until they are shot, then upgrade. Of course, I am a) cheap, b)slower than molasses and c)fat. I imagine if I was a racer, I would have a set of race day wheels and just use the stock wheels for training.

I would love to hear what you finally decide on and your review after you get a few thousand miles on the bike. Best of luck.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> BTW, if you're open to Shimano's Ultegra group, the '10 Roubaix Expert is the same frameset as the Pro, for $1,100 less (MSRP).


Wasn't there a link here recently to a pretty comprehensive road test which raved about the 2010 expert for all but the most hardcore of riders?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hrstrat57 said:


> Wasn't there a link here recently to a pretty comprehensive road test which raved about the 2010 expert for all but the most hardcore of riders?


As a matter of fact...
http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=126


----------



## jonehall (Oct 22, 2009)

Either the 09 or 10 models will be great (vs the 08). Personally, I would go 09 SL2 but mainly because I would spec Campy 11 Chorus and want to choose my own wheels. 

FWIW, I had a 09 Roubaix Comp and it was great, although not the snappiest of bikes - it was like butter. See if you can test the SL2 as a 2010 model and you'll be able to make a decision for yourself if it is too harsh vs. the Pro.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> As a matter of fact...
> http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=player&video=126


ha ha! 

What a sweet bike!!!!!

There would be my choice!


----------



## vartuz (Jan 5, 2010)

I too am pondering the same question. I've found 09 SL2 modules for $2000 and building it up with SRAM Red's will run me about $3500, so what I'm really looking at is 09 SL2 at about the same price of 2010 Pro SRAM. The differences are S-Works frame vs Pro Frame and Fusse wheels. I'm leaning towards the 09 SL2 myself, but the comment on 2010 Expert @ $1000 less than 2010 Pro is interesting point.


----------



## Camp Connell Steve (Aug 23, 2009)

I have test ridden the Roubaix 2009 Pro frame and the 2010 S-Works. No contest for me, the 2009 Pro frame is MUCH more comfortable. Guy at bike shop confirmed that the Pro frame is much more comfortable to ride than S-Works. Unless you're going to be racing, I think this is a no-brainer. Go with the Pro frame. When you're logging miles in the saddle, you'll thank yourself for doing so. (I am a little confused by your comment, you say you found an 09 SL2 and another 09 SL2, but then you mention the differences are the S-Works frame vs Pro Frame....???)


----------



## vartuz (Jan 5, 2010)

What I meant by 09 SL2 is a 2009 Roubaix S-Works SL2 Module vs 2010 Roubaix Pro. So both bikes that I'm comparing are Roubaix. The S-works Roubaix is a liitle stiffer and lighter than the pro frame. I do agree that the PRO a good buy. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## ss_ia157 (Feb 12, 2006)

I went Pro SL last summer and moved 9spd Campy Chorus over from a lugged Gios. The ride difference is amazing. The lower weight and stiffness at the BB is amazing. The frame actually doesn't ride as smooth in my opinion than say a newer Madone, but that is a good thing in my opinion. I really like the feedback the Roubaix gives you vs. an SWorks Roubaix or Tarmac. The new SL3 Tarmacs being the exception for sure. Those ride really nicely.

I just upgraded to 10spd Campy with a Fulcrum Torq RS crank and switched from an older Barmac to an SWorks stem and Bar. The bars aren't as stiff which is actually nice. I usually use my road bike for training, but do the occasional crit, road race etc. I had the choice between the Tarmac Pro/SWorks and the Roubaix Pro/SWorks. I choose the Pro and it didn't disappoint. It (2009 Quickstep Red/Silver 52cm) actually weighed in about 20gr less than another individuals SL2 Saxo Bank Frame (2009 54cm). With the smoother ride, I'd just get one of the "unpainted" models and save a little money.


----------

